# Fish and inverts of my 125 gallon reef



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My new plate coral









Xenia on a stick and some green and red star polyps









My yellow watchmen goby Felix









His buddy Kei (pistol shrimp)









Odysseus, the clown









Phineas my first banggai cardinalfish









Shae, Phineas's girl









Raymond the conquerer, the roughest toughest hermit crab in the west. (also the largest, he steals his meals away from my pistol/goby)









Mmm seaweed - bria and corrine munching on the greens









Tes my firefish


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool how big is that lobster dude?

I really want a yellow watchman goby gonna look good against my TMS substrate lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

sweet! it's beautiful! i love the regal tang. they're so pretty.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww so cute.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I love cardnialfish!! Those are some pretty nice shots, i'd love to see a full view!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Darn, more saltwater tank photos. They always make me jealous.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

lol fish_doc they make me want mine to look perfect too (which aint gonna happen, im not that artistic with special skillz)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol my system is far from perfect, but right now I'm doing good. Malawianpro, the pistol shrimp is around 3 inches and digs EVERYWHERE, and is usually with my yellow watchmen goby but he decided to roam around the day I took pics. The real monster of the tank is raymond the crab... he's bigger than the pistol and stole the food the watchmen got for the pistol yesterday... it was like one big tug of war match, very funny.
A full tank shot will come guys... I gotta steal my friends camera again.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

can't pistol shrimps generate blasts of hot water with there special claw or is that a lie made up by riple's believe it or not?


----------

